# Driveshaft lengths



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

Could someone provide me with some info regarding driveshafts. My 96 D21 KA24E 5-speed 4x4 King Cab has a 2 piece driveshaft with a carrier bearing. My question is which other D21 models, if any, use the same length rear part of the driveshaft. For instance, a regular cab or a 4X2 or .......


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

model to model 95 and 96 only..


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I've heard 98 Fontys have a 1 piece d-line that will replace the 2-piece


----------



## characterboat (Jun 1, 2008)

Will this one piece drive shaft fit any other years? I have a 90 hb 2wd auto ka24e king cab. I have been having some drive shaft troubles and want to switch to a one piece. If not what other shafts will fit on this truck? I am just trying to find a new shaft that'd be easy and cheap. My u-joints are all messed up, long story with a lot of newb problems. Really hard to get hb parts from the wreckers around here and the truck just ain't really worth it.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

from what I hear yes it will fit other yrs. not sure about 2wd though.


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

If you need one badly enough, you might check into this one.
'89 Nissan Hardbody truck parting out


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

just as a side note: the two-piece drive shaft is balanced as one unit. if you replace the center support bearing or u-joint you need to be sure to mark the d-line before pulling it apart, they can not be 180 degrees out of each other otherwise you will get a vibration.

for the replacement of a one-piece, measure the length of the two-piece and the one-piece, if they are within 1/2" you can swap them.


----------

